# ALU 12 TRES DECEVANT !!



## powerbook867 (16 Février 2003)

J'arrive de la FNAC et  j'ai vu le nouveau alu 12.

Quelle déception !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Heureusement que j'ai pas attendu février 2003 et que j'ai acheté mon tibook 867 à Noël !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'aluminium est vraiment moins beau que le titanium. 





 Ca fait un peu toc ce gris terne. Meme les touches sont en alu gris et cela donne une mauvaise impresion générale avant meme d'avoir pu voir ce qu'avait le ventre de la bête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De plus, il est bien plus épais que les Titanium, et il y a même du jeu lorsque l'ecran est fermé!! A croire que App le a bien été remué par les ti ou les touches pouvaient toucher l'écran. Mais là, bonjour la pousière qui va rentrer dedans même quand l'alu 12 sera fermé.

BREF, sur un plan esthétique, c'est pas une réussite, c'est presque un fiasco. Et dire que le alu 17 ( que j'ai pas encore vu à la FNAC ) va faire plus de 4000 euros. APPLe devrait engager d'autres designer !!!

VOS REACTIONS MAINTENANT :


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2003)

Si tu le veux pas, je le veux bien ce PowerBook 12" bien pratique et tout mignon.


----------



## powerbook867 (16 Février 2003)

Lis plus haut : j'ai deja acheté a NOEL !!! un TI 867 !!!!
HEUREUSEMENT!!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Lis plus haut : j'ai deja acheté a NOEL !!! un TI 867 !!!!
HEUREUSEMENT!!!!!   * 

[/QUOTE]


Je sais, j'ai bien lu... Moi je pourrais bien craquer pour ce 12"... Plus que pour le 17".


----------



## a.k (16 Février 2003)

Bah, moi j'ai eu l'occasion de voir un iBook, un tiBook et un aluBook l'un à côté de l'autre et je dois t'avoué que j'ai franchement préféré l'alu !

Le gris du Ti me semble trop terne, et la couleur noire des touches du Ti ne se marie vaiment pas bien avec ce gris... Et pis, je sais pas pq, mais le Ti m'a l'air trop anguleux...
L'iBook est assez joli, mais la finition m'a l'air un peu moins esthétique que sur l'alu...

Mais les goûts et les couleurs...

A.k.


----------



## obportus (16 Février 2003)

Je me devais de répondre en tant que propriétaire très satisfait d'un 12".

Pour commencer, ton commentaire ne porte que sur le design. Je resterais donc à ce niveau.
alu vs titane : c'est une question de goût. je ne trouve pas du tout que le clavier fait toc. au contraire, ca fait bien fini. De plus, il se révèle très agréables à l'utilisation. Et ne croyais pas que c'est simplement un clavier d'ibook peind en gris.

plus épais que le ti : ceci est tout a fait normal étant donné que le volume de rangement doit rester équivalent malgré une surface plus petite. Il suffit de voir les photos de démontages pour se rendre compte qu'il n'y a pas de places perdu.

Ce que je constate, c'est que la gamme portable d'apple est devenu très complète et il y a de quoi contenter tout le monde.


----------



## ficelle (16 Février 2003)

j'ai eu l'occasion de le tater chez surcouf, et j'ai été plutot seduit...
je trouve au contraire qu'il fait mieux fini que le 15, et surtout ne risque pas de perdre sa peinture a la premiere eraflure.
le clavier a l'air egalement tres bien, et tres classe avec sa finition metal.
franchement seduit, mais je garde mon pismo !


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2003)

Il va falloir que je trouve un magasin à Lyon qui l'a pour me faire une opinion ...


----------



## Jacen (16 Février 2003)

moi aussi faudra que je me fasse une idée en "vrai",  en tout cas pour l'instant j'ai pas du tout envie de changer mon Ti 15" 1ghz


----------



## Grape (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Il va falloir que je trouve un magasin à Lyon qui l'a pour me faire une opinion ...  * 

[/QUOTE] en démo à la Fnac Bellecour.


----------



## vonstroheim (16 Février 2003)

C'est vrai qu'il y a quelques pb de finitions (clavier, jointures), au moins sur le modèle que j'ai vu.
L'écran m'a aussi un peu déçu (il manquait de contraste).

Apple vante le design et la finition de ses produits et ses acheteurs accepte de payer un plus parce qu'ils savent que les produits sont de qualité.
J'ai l'impression que ces derniers temps, Apple s'est un peu laissé aller de ce côté là.

C'est peut être aussi parce que Apple sous-traite maintenant une grande partie de sa production.


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grape:</font><hr /> *  en démo à la Fnac Bellecour.    * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas de chance je suis passé à la Part Dieu et il n'y en avait pas ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * 
VOS REACTIONS MAINTENANT :
* 

[/QUOTE]

Le bon coté c'est que tu vas peut être arrêter de te plaindre de ton 15"


----------



## skypat (16 Février 2003)

J'ai eu l'occasion de le voir et de l'essayer et je le trouve magnifique ! J'avais l'impression qu'il ne s'agissait que d'un iBook "peint" en gris, mais pas du tout. Il a sa personnalité propre et une sacrée gueule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Même si le Titanium reste une référence en matière de design (on le voit dans toutes les pubs) je trouve qu'il est un peu "passé" ... avec ses touches noires et ses angles vifs. Je me réjouis de le voir passer au look alu dans les semaines qui viennent (avec son nouvel écran 15,4")


----------



## Jetsurfer (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * J'arrive de la FNAC et  j'ai vu le nouveau alu 12. VOS REACTIONS MAINTENANT :  * 

[/QUOTE]

Voili, voilà, j'ai eu l'occasion de voir le "Powerbook" 12", pour ma part c'est une question de grandeur d'écran et je penche plutôt pour le "format Titanium" donc je voudrais bien savoir si ton 867 évite le bruit d'avion donc j'aimerais autant savoir si le ventilo ne se déclanche pas à tout bout de champ sinon je prendrais bien un iBook 14" c'est plus sur.
Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## powerbook867 (16 Février 2003)

Le ventilo est constamment en marche sur mon TI 867 sur OS 9 apres 20mn de marche. Et il ne  declenche rarement sur OS X. C'est donc tout confort sous OS X question bruit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai tel à apple  et ils m'ont dit que cetait normal sous OS 9......


----------



## mercutio (16 Février 2003)

moi je l'ai vu et il m'a beaucoup plut.

Mais je persiste à dire que je préfère l'ibook 800 12" (en terme de prix/équipement).


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2003)

pourriez-vous arrêter votre mauvaise habitude de mettre des majuscules au titre des sujets ?? est-ce que je viens hurler moi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci d'avance.


----------



## minime (16 Février 2003)

Hehehe


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * Hehehe * 

[/QUOTE]

dans les forums jeux, le hurlement est totorizé et tu constateras que tout le titre n'est pas en majuscules !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"ULTRAFLOOD" était le titre d'un sujet qui a été effacé par le crash du printemps dernier. j'ai donc ressuscité le sujet avec son titre presque original.


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Skypat:</font><hr /> * 
Même si le Titanium reste une référence en matière de design (on le voit dans toutes les pubs) je trouve qu'il est un peu "passé" ... avec ses touches noires et ses angles vifs. * 

[/QUOTE]

Angles vifs ? Nez fourchu et dents assérées aussi, non ? Il ne faut pas exagérer, le TI à look très fin et je le trouve plus détaillé avec sa bande claire autour. J'ai l'impression que l'Alu est trop uniforme et ça fait plus PC ... Enfin, j'irai voir ça lundi.

Note : et des minuscules pour Alèm !


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Note : et des minuscules pour Alèm !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

merci mélauré !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'espère une chose : c'est que vous ne testiez la résistance de la surface de votre powerbook comme mackie ou zara le font !!


----------



## minime (16 Février 2003)

C'est vrai que c'est plus clean en minuscules. Ca apporte un je ne sais quoi, une touche discrète de légèreté qui invite à la lecture.


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * C'est vrai que c'est plus clean en minuscules. Ca apporte un je ne sais quoi, une touche discrète de légèreté qui invite à la lecture.   * 

[/QUOTE]












et puis "aluminium" c'est classe ! bcp plus classe que Al , d'ailleurs faudrait que *Al*èm gagne assez d'argent pour s'acheter un *Al*uminium 15" !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au fait, bravo pour ta promotion à la rédaction mon MiniMe !


----------



## steinway (17 Février 2003)

est-ce que qq un sait si le pb 12 est dispo a la fnac de Lille ?


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 












et puis "aluminium" c'est classe ! bcp plus classe que Al , d'ailleurs faudrait que Alèm gagne assez d'argent pour s'acheter un Aluminium 15" !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au fait, bravo pour ta promotion à la rédaction mon MiniMe !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ne m'oublie pas avant


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ne m'oublie pas avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bah nan, si j'ai assez d'argent pour en acheter un, cela veut dire, t'acheter aussi plein de macs !!


----------



## powerbook867 (17 Février 2003)

Pour le TROTSKISTE du MAC ( il se reconnaitra ), je signale que je suis un incorruptible ( peut être le seul sur ce forum si je lis tous les messages des petits moutons conformistes ) et comme il me plaît de mettre des titres en majuscules je continuerai à le faire si j'estime que ca en vaut la peine pour faire avancer le schmilblick et mettre la Pomme à la juste place où elle doit être....

Non mais des fois, c'est quoi c'est donneurs de leçon ?

Que les minusculeux-macs passent leur chemin....


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Pour le TROTSKISTE du MAC ( il se reconnaitra ), je signale que je suis un incorruptible ( peut être le seul sur ce forum si je lis tous les messages des petits moutons conformistes ) et comme il me plaît de mettre des titres en majuscules je continuerai à le faire si j'estime que ca en vaut la peine pour faire avancer le schmilblick et mettre la Pomme à la juste place où elle doit être....

Non mais des fois, c'est quoi c'est donneurs de leçon ?

Que les minusculeux-macs passent leur chemin.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

d'une je ne suis pas trotskyste (loin de là)
de deux, il ya des règles à respecter sur ces forums : des règles de courtoisie, de respect des autres mais ton nombrilisme et ta mauvaise foi t'empêche d'être altruiste
de trois, je ne suis pas non plus janséniste (vu que tu ne connais pas la définition de trotskyste, je te donne un nouveau mot à rechercher dans le dictionnaire)
de 4, je suis modérateur sur ces forums ce qui m'cotroie le droit de te rappeler les règles
de 5, je ne suis pas minuscule, juste petit, comme tes petits mots et ton irrespect fréquent
de 6, tu ne vas pas me dire que mettre un titre en majuscule est là pour faire avancer le schmilblik, çasert juste à prouver ta mégalomanie ou ton égoïsme ou ton nombrilisme
de 7, les gens de chez apple qui lisent les forums (nous le savons) ne s'arrêtent pas plus sur des sujets parce qu'ils sont écrits en majuscules...

mais bon, tu t'en fous...

ah en parlant d'incorruptible, tu montres bien là ton étroitesse de vue sur la société qui t'entoure en ces forums et si tu n'aimes pas les (pseudos)-moutons de ces forums, nous ne te retenons pas.

de 8, j'aime pas les chouineurs, c'est toujours indécent d'afficher ainsi ses carences.


----------



## nato kino (17 Février 2003)

Et le 9, c'est quoi ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (17 Février 2003)

Je reviens à la question esthétique du PB ALU (pardon du "pb alu"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Comme Melaure, je trouve le Ti plus joli parce que l'Alu 12" a un petit côté iBook, plus trivial et moins smart ...

(peut-être que je délire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Et le 9, c'est quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

un opérateur téléphonique !!


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2003)

et pour ceux qui veulent râler, il y a ici après tout !


----------



## powerbook867 (17 Février 2003)

Bon : 1/ Quelle susceptibilité !

2/ tu devrais faire de la sociologie et de la psychologie.
3/ Ton air imbu de toi et donneur de leçon me donne des boutons !
4/ Je vois pas en quoi le fait d'ecrire un titre en majucule est un manque de respect ....
5/ En cas de manque de respect tu es donc mon clone car ta façon de me dire la chose est egalement irrespectueuse, du moins inélegante et de toute manière TRES PEU sociale , et cela surtout pour quelqu'un qui est modérateur. TU es peu être un MAC du mac mais un PETIT dans la diplomatie. ( Non je t'en prie ne te mêle pas du conflit irakien ou je crains le pire ).
6/ où est il écrit qu'il est interdit de mettre un titre en majuscule ?
7/ Ce n'est pas toi qui va m'imposer ton bon et ton mauvais, ton bien et ton mal, etc...
8/ Tu dois pas avoir grand chose à faire que d'enquiquiner les gens pour 1 titre en MAJUSCULES, alors que par aileurs j'en ai écrit plein d'autres en  minuscules......
9/ Le ALU 12 EST DECEVANT et tu ne me feras pas taire. Autant j'ai été enthousiasmé sur le TI 867, autant l'autre ressemble à un PC et je ne fécilite pas le designer....

10/ Bien le bonjour à ton égo....


----------



## powerbook867 (17 Février 2003)

ATTENTION :
ALEM A DIT : mettre un titre en majuscule = mégalomanie ou  égoïsme ou  nombrilisme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A bon entendeur salut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jésus-Alem nous surveille !!


----------



## florentdesvosges (17 Février 2003)

PB867, Alèm n'essaie pas de te faire taire. D'ailleurs, tu parles et nous t'écoutons !

Le sujet des majuscules a déjà été évoqué dans ce forum à plusieurs rerprises et il avait été conclu que mettre un titre en majuscule, ce n'est pas très sympa pour les autres messages qui du coup sont moins vus et moins lus (c'est le même principe dans les journaux d'annonce où tu payes + cher pour avoir ton texte en gras, mais MacGé n'est pas un journal d'annonces).

Donc c'est un consensus que de ne pas écrire les titres en majuscule, et franchement, il ne me semble pas que ce soit une règle très difficile à respecter.


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * ATTENTION :
ALEM A DIT : mettre un titre en majuscule = mégalomanie ou  égoïsme ou  nombrilisme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A bon entendeur salut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jésus-Alem nous surveille !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

alem rappellera juste que les majuscules signifient crier sur internet...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais après on fait comme on veut, être un pseudo-culpabilisateur à la noix qui se plaint de tout ou un mec qui respecte des règles pas trop difficiles à respecter.

à propos, si d'autres ne sont pas du même avis en ce qui concerne l'Alubook 12" tu vas leur dire quoi ?

imposer aussi ton bien ton mal (je n'ai rien imposer ici, je te le fais juste remarquer)

ah et je suis modérateur sur les forums, j'ai donc aussi à m'occuper des titres en majuscules...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et le dimanche, je ne travaille pas. chacun son truc.


----------



## powerbook867 (17 Février 2003)

Bon je suis là depuis peu et je ne connaissais pas ce consensus, si concensus il y a ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Et il n'y a rien d'écrit dans la rubrique : avant de poster.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et en temps que moderateur,il y a une façon de dire les choses et de se montrer diplomate. Je n'aime pas me faire moucher de la sorte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si le con census est reel alors j'ecrirai en minuscule. ( j'avais juste un état d'âme devant la déception de ce alu 12 )

Mes respects ( sic !! ) à Jesus-alem !!


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * PB867, Alèm n'essaie pas de te faire taire. D'ailleurs, tu parles et nous t'écoutons !
(...)
Donc c'est un consensus que de ne pas écrire les titres en majuscule, et franchement, il ne me semble pas que ce soit une règle très difficile à respecter.  * 

[/QUOTE]

voila, je ne t'empêche pas de t'exprimer... loin de là... 

pas grave powerbook !


----------



## powerbook867 (17 Février 2003)

Bonne soirée aussi Jesus-Alem ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est ta femme qui a de la chance ....... Une telle lumière ... Elle se chauffe à l'oeil tout l'hiver !


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Bonne soirée aussi Jesus-Alem ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





C'est ta femme qui a de la chance ....... Une telle lumière ... Elle se chauffe à l'oeil tout l'hiver ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

quelle femme ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si c'est celle avec qui je viens peut-être de commencer quelque chose, je t'en parle plus tard, là faut que j'aide ficelle (le modo vidéo) à installer des tringles, à passer l'aspi, préparer les frites (lessortir du congèle...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), bref !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour la chaleur que je dégage c'est pas une question de lumière mais il est vrai que mes joues rougeoyantes sont pratiques l'hiver !


----------



## Cricri (17 Février 2003)

Depuis que les gens communiquent sur Internet email, forum etc., ecrire en majuscules, par convention, équivaut à crier. Ils s'agit aussi de gagner en efficacité et en lisibilité. Ces règles ne sont neuves et se sont dégagées au fil du temps. Le mail est utilisé depuis 30 ans. Les conseils d'Alem te serviront en d'autres lieux sur Internet.

Une rapide recherche sur Internet te confirmera tout ça.


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2003)

on peu revenir au sujet de départ ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon cause coup de foudre, vends Ti 500 et ibook 600, faire offre


----------



## obportus (17 Février 2003)

moi j'aime bien mon pb 12"... et les minucules.


----------



## nato kino (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Cricri:</font><hr /> * Depuis que les gens communiquent sur Internet email, forum etc., ecrire en majuscules, par convention, équivaut à crier. Ils s'agit aussi de gagner en efficacité et en lisibilité. Ces règles ne sont neuves et se sont dégagées au fil du temps. Le mail est utilisé depuis 30 ans.    * 

[/QUOTE]
On aurait pu commencer par là, ça aurait évité quelques mots déplacés.
Mais bon, maintenant, on est sûr que tous le monde sait compter jusqu'à 10, c'est déjà ça de gagné.


----------



## Cricri (17 Février 2003)

Tout ça c'est pareil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quel est celui qui est le plus solide et sur lequel Mac OS X tourne le mieux ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mackie, je peux monter jusqu'à 500 euros pour le plus rapide des deux !


----------



## powerbook867 (17 Février 2003)

Est ce que ecrire en italique froisse les MINUS - cules   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis inquiet, j'ose plus écrire, au risque de foisser jésus-alem !!


----------



## powerbook867 (17 Février 2003)

En tout cas heureux que le débat maJuscules - MINUS cules intéressent autant  le monde MAC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A trop regarder son nombril, ...


----------



## Foguenne (17 Février 2003)

Personnellement j'adore le look des nouveaux powerbooks.
Je ne suis pas du tout fan du look de Ti dont je n'aime pas les touches noirs.
Le seul problème des Al, c'est que le 12' à un écran trop petit pour mes yeux et que le 17' est trop grand pour mon portefeuille.


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2003)

sinon le subwoofer intégré au clavier c'est pas mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je pense que ça va en enervé plus d'un voisin de place dans les trains ou les avions


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (17 Février 2003)

Ca doit bien te faire vibrer le clavier ou autres élément aussi


----------



## minime (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr />En tout cas heureux que le débat maJuscules - MINUS cules intéressent autant  le monde MAC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

Pffff... Non... Il faut écrire "le monde Mac" pour ne pas confondre avec MAC (Medium Access Control).


----------



## azerty (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * pourriez-vous arrêter votre mauvaise habitude de mettre des majuscules au titre des sujets ?? est-ce que je viens hurler moi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci d'avance.  * 

[/QUOTE]

    tiens, on remet ça  ?  

      - personnellement, ça ne me gêne pas du tout qu'on mette des majuscules, surtout si c'est uniquement dans le titre: 
        d'abord, les titres sont généralement dans un corps plus grand que le texte, non ?
       d'autre part, il me semble qu'il est facile de comprendre que ceux qui postent ces messages agissent souvent suite à un problème ou une déception (et les deux) et qu'il essaient d'attirer l'attention la dessus, au milieu des conversations diverses de ces forums,pour trouver une consolation auprès de cette amicale et chaleureuse communauté  ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), et qq réponses à leurs pb, aussi, bien sûr

     - des gouts et des couleurerso, je trouvait ces news PwBooks pas trop interessants aux vu des photos , et ils ne me faisaient heureusement pas regretter d'avoir achété un 867 dans les tous derniers jours de Décembre (autant parce qu'on annonçait qu'à partir de Janvier ils ne serait plus équipés d'OS 9, que parce que dans les revues ou sur les forums, on disait qu'il n'y aurait pas de nouveautés de ce côté là pour les qq mois à venir ). mais j'avoue qu'en voyant ce 12" en chair et en os (enfintout en alu), j'ai été tout à fait séduit par son habillage et la conception de sa coque (clavier, charnières, compacité notamment) et je préfrerai un 867 comme ça


----------



## melaure (18 Février 2003)

Bon je l'ai vu (le 12) et je suis d'accord avec le créateur du thread. Avec sa couleur uniforme il est très moche. C'est simple il y a des portables PC bien plus beaux !!! Du coup je préfère l'iBook !

Franchement comment peux-t-on dire que le TI est moins beau ? Ca n'a rien à voir ! La robe uniforme fait perdre toute sa finesse à cet objet.

Encore deux ans à attendre avant un nouveau design ...


----------



## Jacen (18 Février 2003)

Bravo Melaure, on est tous avec toi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'espère que le 15.4 sera moins laid, sinon c'est clair, je garde mon Ti


----------



## nato kino (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Bon je l'ai vu (le 12) et je suis d'accord avec le créateur du thread. Avec sa couleur uniforme il est très moche. C'est simple il y a des portables PC bien plus beaux !!! Du coup je préfère l'iBook !

Franchement comment peux-t-on dire que le TI est moins beau ? Ca n'a rien à voir ! La robe uniforme fait perdre toute sa finesse à cet objet.

Encore deux ans à attendre avant un nouveau design ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est tout bon pour l'argus de mon Ti ça !


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est tout bon pour l'argus de mon Ti ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

idem pour le miens


----------



## florentdesvosges (18 Février 2003)

je ne veux pas être pessimiste, mais l'argus de nos chers Ti a pris un sacré coup depuis l'arrivée des Alu ...


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2003)

heureussement que j'avais achetter le miens en destockage


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> *  C'est simple il y a des portables PC bien plus beaux !!! 

* 

[/QUOTE]

Par contre là je sais pas si c'est une preuve de bon goût !!!


----------



## powerbook867 (18 Février 2003)

- Un Grand merci à AZERTY au sujet de mon coup de gueule sur les majuscules, qui ne voulait comme il l'a précisé en aucun cas blesser la susceptibilité d'un "Mac", mais traduisait ma déception devant l'ouvrage malheureux du alu 12 question design.

- Un grand merci à MELAURE qui partage mon avis sur le mauvais look du alu 12. Au moins je me sens moins seul !!!


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Par contre là je sais pas si c'est une preuve de bon goût !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

tu sait pendant 30 ans il y a des gens qui on trouvé que la trabans était belle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon ils n'avaient jamais rien vu d'autre


----------



## melaure (18 Février 2003)

Il n'y a pas que des PC moches. Ils sont rares certes ...

La première fois que j'ai vu un Titanium, j'ai été emballé par la machine et je me suis dit qu'un jour j'en aurais un (je l'ai eu 10 mois plus tard). Mais là, je suis circonspect. Si je devais choisir aujourd'hui je prendrais Titane+Radéon 9000.
Il est aussi possible que je prenne un alu dans un ou deux ans, mais ce sera pour l'équipement et par pour le design ... Enfin j'attend de voir le 17", mais il devrait être du même accabit.


----------



## Jacen (18 Février 2003)

Moi j'ai été emballé par le Ti quand j'ai du acheté un portable, avant je le toruvis sympa, mais bon, "mac" ça cassait tout... et puis finalement utilisations après utilisations j'en suis vraiment tombé amoureux


----------



## Floppy (18 Février 2003)

J'ai vu un 12" à la FNAC des Ternes aujourd'hui et j'avoue avoir moi aussi été surpris et déçu par son aspect. Sur la tranche avant (de chaque côté du bouton d'ouverture), j'ai eu l'impression qu'il y avait du jeu comme si le boitier était mal ajusté. Et puis, il y a 2 vis apparentes sur le coté gauche ! Je n'ai rien contre la couleur mais l'ensemble fait un peu camelote je trouve. Sur le coup, je me suis dit qu'Apple donne une mauvaise image de soi avec ce modèle.


----------



## Nephou (18 Février 2003)

[mode amour matérialiste trop considéré]
et ben moi je l'aime et c'est le plus beau du monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et pis ceux qui en disent du mal c'est rien que des jaloux à la peinture écaillée et au mode sèche-cheveux actif
Non mais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[mode amour matérialiste trop considéré]


----------



## azerty (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Bon je l'ai vu (le 12) et je suis d'accord avec le créateur du thread. Avec sa couleur uniforme il est très moche. C'est simple il y a des portables PC bien plus beaux !!! Du coup je préfère l'iBook !

Franchement comment peux-t-on dire que le TI est moins beau ? Ca n'a rien à voir ! La robe uniforme fait perdre toute sa finesse à cet objet.

Encore deux ans à attendre avant un nouveau design ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

      alors  là, je ne suis pas d'accord: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       passe pour la couleur alu brossé qui peut ne pas plaire, il y a effectivement mieux esthétiquement, comme le blanc IBook (les anciens, pas les derniers, qui sont moins réussis)

       mais l'aspect est quand même plus propre et plus solide que celui du 867, idem pour le clavier: celui du 867, avec ses touches noirâtres un peu translucides, donne l'impression d'être déjà usagé et poussiéreux même neufje ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de beau là -dedans

       il y a aussi les charnières bien intégrées au boîtier, et quelle différence avec le 867 !  l'écran se relève sans effort d'un doigt, alors qu'avec le 867, il faut tenir d'une main la machine pour pouvoir relever l'écran, non sans précaution, tant ces charnières prohéminentes (c'est pas spécialement beau non plus, ça !) paraissent fragiles de même que le volet qui cache les ports, difficiles d'accès:  les placer sur le coté semble plus fonctionnel; meilleur emplacement aussi pour l'antenne Airport.

      autant d'option qu'on aimerait voir sur le 867, enfinque j'aurais aimé sur *mon* PwBook

     mais après tout, comme çapas de regret !


----------



## Onra (19 Février 2003)

Moi aussi je me range du côté de ceux qui le trouve zouli ce nouveau PowerBook. Y'a vraiment que les macusers pour raler autant sur une machine aussi exceptionnelle !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Z'avez qu'à vous acheter un PC si vous le trouvez moche !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je dis qu'il bô le nouveau PôwerBook


----------



## melaure (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par azerty:</font><hr /> * mais l'aspect est quand même plus propre et plus solide que celui du 867, idem pour le clavier: celui du 867, avec ses touches noirâtres un peu translucides, donne l'impression d'être déjà usagé et poussiéreux même neufje ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de beau là -dedans * 

[/QUOTE]
Au contraire je trouve ça sympa. Dans la lignée du PowerBook G3 bronze ! Et sur des touches noires, la saleté se voit moins que sur un clavier blanc ou gris ...


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par azerty:</font><hr /> *       il y a aussi les charnières bien intégrées au boîtier, et quelle différence avec le 867 !  l'écran se relève sans effort d'un doigt, alors qu'avec le 867, il faut tenir d'une main la machine pour pouvoir relever l'écran, non sans précaution, tant ces charnières prohéminentes (c'est pas spécialement beau non plus, ça !) paraissent fragiles  * 

[/QUOTE]
Je n'ai aucun problème avec ces charnières qui n'ont pas été déformée depuis l'achat de mon TI. Et l'espace entre les charnière permet de voir ce qui est connecté derrière ...


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par azerty:</font><hr /> *
de même que le volet qui cache les ports, difficiles d'accès:  les placer sur le coté semble plus fonctionnel;
* 

[/QUOTE]
Ben là je n'aime pas non plus les ports à l'air libre. Avec le volet ils sont protégés, alors que sur les nouveau n'importe quoi peut pénétrer et encrasser les connecteurs (cela peut faire des faux contacts plus tard)


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par azerty:</font><hr /> * meilleur emplacement aussi pour l'antenne Airport. * 

[/QUOTE]
Là d'accord. Mais au total je garde une préférence pour le TI et je préfère même les PowerBook G3 aux alu ! (hormis le poid)


----------



## mxmac (19 Février 2003)

on a la la réaction typique de mac frimeur, cette tranche des mac users qui ont un mac pour ce démarquer, parce que ça frime !?! non moi le 12" son design je m'en tape, je regrette juste un modele au performances plus agressives, mais la l'autres qui vient d'acheter son ti 867 a noël avant la baisse de prix, il l'aurait jetter par la fentre son TI, alors apple fait attention au pratiques vexatoires, il sont cool chez mac.

La mise en place de ce sujet ressemble plus a un acte puérils pour ce rassurer d'avoir payer le double une machine dont il existe aujourd'hui une version plus compacte et moins couteux même avec le superdrive !!!!! allé soyez bon joueur ! il est jouili très petit et franchement perfomant pour son prize, quand a ceux qui prefére le ti, avec ces charniere en plastique, son ecran qui marque quand on passe le doigt sur le capot, l'ordi qui se voile quand on le tient a une main !!! Moi je prefere le design de combat de l'alu amoins il fait pas fragile !


----------



## florentdesvosges (19 Février 2003)

je trouve pas ce sujet puéril mais au contraire vraiment intéressant. Je n'imagine pas de tels débats esthétiques sur un forum PC ... preuve que, qu'on aime ou pas cet Alu, le Mac a encore à voir avec le beau. 
Personnellement, je trouve ça très important de pouvoir parler d'un ordianteur, en tant qu'objet, voire d'oeuvre, et non par ses performances (idem pour les voitures en fait).

Je rejoins pas mal l'avis de Melaure. Le Ti me fait + craquer que l'Alu, mais le PB G3 (la série des 14"), et bien, je le préférais encore aux Ti ... En fait, les PB G3 restent le must en matière de look pour moi. 

Par contre, le moins beau des portables Mac de la gamme actuelle (l'iBook 14" selon moi) reste encore bien plus beau qu'un PC.

La question qui m'agite est celle des ports sur le côté ou pas : c'est uen métaphore du débat entre le beau (ports à l'arière avec clapet) et l'utile (ports de côté qui sont bien plus accessibles, et donc bien plus visibles). 

Là encore, je crois que je choisis le beau ...


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Février 2003)

le truc c'est que là à l'arrière, c'était ou la grosse charnière balaise, ou les ports. ou alors un powerbook de 50 cm de large pour 20 de profondeur (en option : l'étui à violon, arf ! )


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2003)

cool je suis sur un alubook 12" la 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon faut que je m'habitue au clavier


----------



## melaure (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * cool je suis sur un alubook 12" la 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon faut que je m'habitue au clavier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi ? Les touches ne sont pas dans le même ordre ? Tu as un clavier poiuytreza au lieu de azertyuiop ?


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2003)

c'est la la mêm sensation que mon Ti ou le clavier pro de mon G


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2003)

par contre la reception airport est au même niveau que les permiers ibook parlourde :zen petite question vous aviez ilife avec idvd dans la boite ?


----------



## minime (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr />Je n'imagine pas de tels débats esthétiques sur un forum PC ...

[/QUOTE]

_Dites, l'autocollant avec les flammes, je le colle sur le côté gauche ou le côté droit de ma tour overclockée à 25 GHz ?_


----------



## florentdesvosges (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * 

Dites, l'autocollant avec les flammes, je le colle sur le côté gauche ou le côté droit de ma tour overclockée à 25 GHz ?

* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * sur les nouveau n'importe quoi peut pénétrer et encrasser les connecteurs (cela peut faire des faux contacts plus tard)
* 

[/QUOTE]

SMG par exmple ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon en tout cas moi je vote pour le Al 12' : je le trouve vraiment beau !

'+


----------



## Jacen (19 Février 2003)

J'i toujours été un pc user, et très franchement, le look d'un ordi je m'en foutais. Pourtant, depuis que j'ai acheté mon Ti en décembre 2002, j'ai compris à quel point il était plaisant d'avoir une machine dont on est fier (appellez ça de la frime si vous voulez). Or je suis fier de mon PowerBook, je ne lui repproche que sa fragilité. Donc pour l'instant je me fais du souci "dans le vent", vu que le 15.4 est pas encore sorti, mais quand ça sera le cas faudra vraiment que je choississe entre beauté et résistance, entre avoir des connecteurs propres et les avoirs sur le côté ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je n'aborde pas l'aspect financier, j'ai payé mon Ti pas cher, si je le revends, même dans 2 mois avec la baisse entraîne par la sortie du model alu, il ne m'aura vraiment pas coûté grand chose.


----------



## powerbook867 (19 Février 2003)

En tant qu'auteur de ce sujet " Aluminium 12 très décevant ", je reprends la parole pour indiquer que j'avais seulement critiqué le design du 12 alu et non pas ses performances. Et je ne suis pas du tout jaloux de ce qui se mettent à genoux devant l'alu 12 pour remercier S. Jobs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Je m'attendais à mieux d'Apple et j'étais allé à la Fnac en ayant peur d'avoir regretté mon achat à Noël sur le TI 867. Passé ma déception devant cette grosse masse d'alu gris, j'ai poussé un ouf ! de soulagement.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'esthétique, rien que l'esthétique, voilà qu'elle était mon sujet de réflexion !! Et pour mes détracteurs, mon TI 867 n'a rien de fragile. Que ceux qui veulent un Trabant ( commentaire d'un auteur du forum ) achètent un Trabant


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * En tant qu'auteur de ce sujet " Aluminium 12 très décevant " * 

[/QUOTE]

Et aux mêmes éditions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> *TI867 = GROSSE DECEPTION ( Coque, pixel, batterie) Merci APPLE !!!* 

[/QUOTE] ici

Et bientôt c'est la fête au 17"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(je parle juste des titres, pas du contenu)


----------



## powerbook867 (19 Février 2003)

Il ne faut pas se moquer des riches, tu ne sais pas ce qui peut t'arriver un jour .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Evidemment un alu 12 est plus dans tes cordes....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Il ne faut pas se moquer des riches, tu ne sais pas ce qui peut t'arriver un jour .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Evidemment un alu 12 est plus dans tes cordes.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

hinhinhin le 12" c'est pour faire du GPRS au bistrot mon petit, le Ti667 j'en prends bien soin, et, mon iMac SuperDrive G4 17" c'est pour la vidéo mon tout petit


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Il ne faut pas se moquer des riches, tu ne sais pas ce qui peut t'arriver un jour .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Evidemment un alu 12 est plus dans tes cordes.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

toi tu le connais pas


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

toi tu le connais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mackie ils sortent quand les 15.4"


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2003)

je sais pas


----------



## florentdesvosges (19 Février 2003)

doit-on expédier Powerbook867  ici ou  ici ??


----------



## alèm (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 

SMG par exmple ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

il ne s'attaque qu'au ports éthernet pourtant !!


----------



## alèm (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

hinhinhin le 12" c'est pour faire du GPRS au bistrot mon petit, le Ti667 j'en prends bien soin, et, mon iMac SuperDrive G4 17" c'est pour la vidéo mon tout petit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

toa je suis sur que tu es un trostkyste minuscule et pauvre...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

toa je suis sur que tu es un trostkyste minuscule et pauvre...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui bientôt


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Oui bientôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

normal vu tout ce qu'il a achetter


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

il ne s'attaque qu'au ports éthernet pourtant !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pas au borne airport ?
ouf


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

normal vu tout ce qu'il a achetter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

si si , il doit me rester assez pour un 15.4" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS:
J'aime bien le post de Florent des Vosges aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les Vosges aussi d'aileurs...


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2003)

tu veux pas achetter mon p'tit ibook sous applecare pendant que tu y est ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tu veux pas achetter mon p'tit ibook sous applecare pendant que tu y est ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as déjà vendu le Pismo ?


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

T'as déjà vendu le Pismo ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

pas encore mais ça ne saurais tarder vu son prix


----------



## florentdesvosges (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

pas encore mais ça ne saurais tarder vu son prix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est-à-dire ???

PS : si t'arrives à me réserver un Wall Street ou un Lombard dès le mois de Mai (à Paris), je suis preneur


----------



## ficelle (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * 

c'est-à-dire ???

PS : si t'arrives à me réserver un Wall Street ou un Lombard dès le mois de Mai (à Paris), je suis preneur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai deja une option... qu'on se le dise !


----------



## florentdesvosges (19 Février 2003)

Ficelle, sois cool : tu as déjà un Pismo


----------



## powerbook867 (19 Février 2003)

Je suis franchement content qu(il y ait deja eu 1038 pélerins qui sont venus sur mon message initial et 99 qui ont répondu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ca doit être un record non !?

Quand à PTI SQARRABAI il se répète à chaque message et je me marre qu'il ait son TI667 avec les touches qui frottent l'ecran et avec la peinture qui s'en va.... ahahah!

Par ailleurs personne ne me connait non plus... Alors cacahuète !...


----------



## 789qwe (19 Février 2003)

Non je t'assure ce n'est pas un record. 

Il faut dire qu'avec des titres de sujets aussi mal choisis "Powerbook 867 grosse déception" et ou encore "PB alu 12 très décevant", il n'y a pas de quoi s'étonner : même si tu critiques le design qui n'est pas à ton goût, de tels titres de posts laissent supposer des nouvelles informations au sujet des performances, des tests, par exemple. Ce qui intéresse tout le monde (ou presque).

Bref c'est un post avec un titre à sensations, voir à polémique. Franchement quelle était la réponse attendue ? "Oui t'as bien fait d'acheter un 867 avant la baisse de prix et l'alu, qui est tout aussi bien (voir mieux), nettement moins cher, est dégueulasse" ???

Pour ce qui est des 100 personnes qui ont contribué à ce message, le 70 % au moins sont hors-sujets : la polémique ne prend pas, sauf évidemment, si tu rajoutes chaque fois une couche pour te justifier ou pour gueuler (assez maladroitement d'ailleurs) sur un type qui t'a répondu.

A part ça, je le trouve très classe ce petit Alu.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * 

Quand à PTI SQARRABAI il se répète à chaque message et je me marre qu'il ait son  TI667 avec les touches qui frottent l'ecran et avec la peinture qui s'en va....   ahahah!
* 

[/QUOTE]

Y a pas à dire tu est un gros colporteur de ragôts, tu dois au moins être proprio de la moitié du groupe Hersant !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(Par exemple croire qu'Apple fait exprès de faire des Ti867 avec des ventilos qui tournent plus sur 9 , pour faire rebooter sur X ici) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS: on ne vient pas ici pour savoir qui est riche, ou qui pisse le plus loin !!!
Au cas au tu n'aurais pas remarqué, il y a une passion commune *ici*




Alors tes états d'âme du genre :
Je suis déçu de mon 867 (tu as lancé X trheads sur ça), mais je le préfère à l'Alu 12",et puis il est mieux que le 667,blabli blabla...


----------



## Onra (19 Février 2003)

Moi je l'aime bien l'AluBook 12"
Je le trouve très zouli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...




Juste une chose en passant, moi j'achète mes machine en fonction de mes besoins. Donc si deux semaines plus tard Apple sort une nouvelle machine, pourquoi ça changerait mes besoins quotidiens ???!?!???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi pas compris là... On m'aurait menti  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y'a des gens qui achèterait leur machine juste pour la frime


----------



## steph75 (19 Février 2003)

moi Ti 1gh = moi tres content
moi avoir achété bacause besoin travaillé . Simple


----------



## nato kino (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Moi pas compris là... On m'aurait menti  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y'a des gens qui achèterait leur machine juste pour la frime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Ou pour faire un élevage en espérant un jour qu'ils se reproduisent !!


----------



## melaure (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> *
Moi pas compris là... On m'aurait menti  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y'a des gens qui achèterait leur machine juste pour la frime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Non je ne crois pas. Après une manche de 4x4 EVO sur ton iBook, je vois que le 12" c'est vraiment trop petit pour jouer ... J'aime avoir une vue plus large !


----------



## powerbook867 (19 Février 2003)

Je vois que les petits roquets prennent du plaisir à aboyer !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finalement je m'amuse bien ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quel plaisir à lire ces messages pleins de réactivité à mon égard, ces petits roquets ne voient pas plus loin que le bouts de leur nez  et ils sont à la botte de S. Jobs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Moi quand c'est pas bien j'ai pas peur de le dire et je ne donne pas un chèque en blanc à Apple.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( Oh qu'il est beau ce alu 12 !! Quelle merveille ! robuste comme une Trabant ! magnifique, ce char d'assaut ! ce gris fade quelle sublime couleur ! Finalement je vais en prendre 2 douzaines pour montrer au Pcistes histoire de leur donner le vrai bijou qu'apple a pondu et je crois qu'ils vont bien se marrer, ca remplacera les batailles de pelochon à l'internat !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) J'espère ques mes petits roquets adorés apprécieont mon retournement de veste ...


----------



## melaure (19 Février 2003)

En effet évitons la langue de bois !!! (on tout ce qu'il faut à l'ONU en ce moment)


----------



## Onra (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Je vois que les petits roquets prennent du plaisir à aboyer !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finalement je m'amuse bien ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quel plaisir à lire ces messages pleins de réactivité à mon égard, ces petits roquets ne voient pas plus loin que le bouts de leur nez  et ils sont à la botte de S. Jobs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Moi quand c'est pas bien j'ai pas peur de le dire et je ne donne pas un chèque en blanc à Apple.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( Oh qu'il est beau ce alu 12 !! Quelle merveille ! robuste comme une Trabant ! magnifique, ce char d'assaut ! ce gris fade quelle sublime couleur ! Finalement je vais en prendre 2 douzaines pour montrer au Pcistes histoire de leur donner le vrai bijou qu'apple a pondu et je crois qu'ils vont bien se marrer, ca remplacera les batailles de pelochon à l'internat !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) J'espère ques mes petits roquets adorés apprécieont mon retournement de veste ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Dis-moi mon p'tit gars, tu ne vas quand même pas me faire dire qu'il est moche juste pour te faire plaisir ?

Tu le trouves moche... tant pis !
Je le trouve bô... tant mieux !

Mais les goûts et les couleurs mon p'tit gars, c'est un sujet sans fin !!!

Alors si tu veux pas lire des réponses de gens qui le trouve bô, ben tu dis pas qu'il affreusement moche, car c'est très subjectif... Franchement, il n'est peut-être pas à ton goût, mais il est loin d'être aussi moche qu'un PC portable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Alors môsieur, on dit pas que ce portable il est pas bien, on dit juste : moi je ne l'aime pas ! La différence est importante au cas où tu ne l'aurais pas remarquée.




...


Et pis d'abord, c'est celui qui dit qui est !!!


----------



## powerbook867 (20 Février 2003)

Non mais je reve, le petit roquet m'a appelé mon ptit gars !!!
eh ! banane on n'a pas élevé les cochons ensemble !

et si j'ai vexé ta susceptibilié va donc voir un psy !!

Bon 1ere séance sur le divan :
répète apres moi, tres lentement  :
il est beau mon alu 12, qu'il est beau mon alu 12, qu'il est plusbeau mon alu 12 que le TI867, il est beau, il est beau, mon alu 12, mon alu 12.

Repete ca 10 fois sans t'arrêter, tu verras, ca soigne bien le mal de tête, c'est meilleur que l'aspro867, eh ! petit roquet !


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2003)

On se calme un peu le switcheur, hein !?
Ca vient à peine d'avoir son premier mac et ça veut donner des leçons ?!
Relis le dernier post d'Onra et médite un peu avant de sortir tes conneries de consultations de psy.


----------



## powerbook867 (20 Février 2003)

Encore un petit roquet qui aboie ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Couché ! .. à la botte de S. Jobs !

Et qui te dis que c'est mon 1er imac, Naustradamus roquet ?

Bon pour info j'ai aussi un powermac 733 depuis pas mal de temps; mais bon ne le dis pas aux autres roquets  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vraiment je m'amuse beaucoup ici...


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2003)

Ce que ça peut être neuneu un Ti, tout de même, quand ça chauffe !!


----------



## bebert (20 Février 2003)

J'ai pas tout lu les 6 pages de ce thread. Je voulais juste dire :

IL EST HYPER SEXY LE POWERBOOK 12 ALU SUPERDRIVE !!!!!!...

...de mon frère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Voir aussi ici


----------



## Jacen (20 Février 2003)

En tout cas, le fait que ce topic soit pitoyable ne change pas mon avis : les alus ont rien d'exceptionnels niveau design. Ils font trop massif à mon goût, on dirait une pierre qu'ils ont taillé comme il pouvait. Donc oui, c'est solide, mais c'est pas beau.
Vive les Ti


----------



## powerbook867 (20 Février 2003)

BRAVO JACEN !!!
Heureux de pas être pas tout seul sur la terrealu12... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On va créer un club des anti-alu12... hihihihi!!


----------



## Jacen (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * BRAVO JACEN !!!
Heureux de pas être pas tout seul sur la terrealu12... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On va créer un club des anti-alu12... hihihihi!!   * 

[/QUOTE]J'irai pas jusqu'à dire que je suis antialu, mais si je remplace mon Ti ça sera pas pour le design c'est clair


----------



## Frodon (20 Février 2003)

Bonjour,

Tous le monde sait que les goûts et les couleurs sont personnelles.
Donc que vous aimiez ou pas les AluBooks, rien ne sert d'essayer de persuader les autres que vous avez "raison".

En effet dans les goût et les couleurs il n'y a aucune logique, chacun ayant son opinion personnelles.
Merci donc de discuter de cela calmement sans trop vous taper dessus ;-) Et respectez le fait que certains ne puissent pas être d'accord avec vous ;-)

En tout cas une chose est sûr, les AluBooks ne laissent pas indifférent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On en a eu la preuve ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rien que pour ca, on peut dire que les AluBooks sont une réussite ;-) De toute il est bien connu qu'un design ne peut pas plaire à tous le monde (pour les raisons que j'ai ennoncé ci-dessus) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## Jacen (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frodon:</font><hr /> * Bonjour,
En tout cas une chose est sûr, les AluBooks ne laissent pas indifférent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On en a eu la preuve ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rien que pour ca, on peut dire que les AluBooks A+  * 

[/QUOTE]
Ca c'est bien une notion de marketing à deux balles. Une réussite pour moi c'est quelque chsoe que tout le monde apprécie, pas quelque chose qui fait polémique. Loft Story c'est une réussite pour toi? La guerre en Irak aussi? Faut arrêter un peu... 
"L'important c'est qu'on parle du produit", nan madame, l'important c'est que le produit soit tellement beau que tout le monde l'achetera


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frodon:</font><hr /> *
Tous le monde sait que les goûts et les couleurs sont personnelles.
Donc que vous aimiez ou pas les AluBooks, rien ne sert d'essayer de persuader les autres que vous avez "raison".

En effet dans les goût et les couleurs il n'y a aucune logique, chacun ayant son opinion personnelles.
Merci donc de discuter de cela calmement sans trop vous taper dessus ;-) Et respectez le fait que certains ne puissent pas être d'accord avec vous ;-)

* 

[/QUOTE]

Et le prochain qui dit le contraire, il monte dans sa chambre sans dîner illico !!


----------



## Frodon (20 Février 2003)

Bonjour,

"Ca c'est bien une notion de marketing à deux balles. Une réussite pour moi c'est quelque chsoe que tout le monde apprécie, pas quelque chose qui fait polémique."

Sauf que ce que tu dis ca n'existe pas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Donc d'après ta logique, il y a aucun produit en ce monde qui a été une réussite?
Non sérieusement, une réussite commerciale c'est un produit qui plait à de nombreuses personnes. Evidement il ne plaira pas à d'autres.
En tout cas a ce que j'ai vu l'AluBook plait bien.

Comme je l'ai déjà dit, que tu ne l'aime pas c'est ton droit. Mais en aucun cas cela signifie que c'est un mauvais produit en soit. Il plait à de nombreuses personnes, de ce fait c'est un bon produit.

A noter qu'un produit qui ne laisse pas indifférent n'est pas forcément un produit qui fait polémique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Je vous laisse méditer là dessus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

A Bientôt


----------



## Jacen (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frodon:</font><hr /> * A noter qu'un produit qui ne laisse pas indifférent n'est pas forcément un produit qui fait polémique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Je vous laisse méditer là dessus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
* 

[/QUOTE]
En effet, ça peut vouloir dire que tout le monde le déteste,


----------



## Frodon (20 Février 2003)

Bonjour,

"En effet, ça peut vouloir dire que tout le monde le déteste"

Mais pourquoi est tu si négatif!? 
En tout cas tu as pas suffisament médité, continue ;-)

A+


----------



## Jacen (20 Février 2003)

Je suis pas négatif, je suis déçu :/
S'ils avaient sortis des nouveaux powerbook résistants et avec un look *potable* je n'aurai eu auun remord à vendre mon Ti 1ghz tout neuf acheté pas cher, vu qu'il m'aurait pratiqueemnt coûté. Mais le fait est qu'à part le côté "solide" et le clavier rétro éclairé du 17" y'a pas grand chose qui me plaisent dans ces PBs, ils ont tout fait à motié! Les ports sur le côté, super idée! Mais ils sont pas protégés!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ils ont mis de la DDR mais ils ont viré les supers radeon mobility 9000 pour mettre des geforce go 440 à la place alors que depuis plus de 3 mois des sites sérieux comme www.tomshardware.com sont unanimes : les geforce 440 sont moins performantes. 
Donc voilà, je suis dubitatif, je ne sais pas trop quoi faire, garder mon Ti que j'adore en sachant qu'il est quand même pas hyper résistant, ou acheter un Alu? une mercedes SL 55 ou une volvo ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je hais Apple, faudrait qu'ils apprennent à aller au bout de leurs idées!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quoique, si c'est le cas ils seront bientôt pire que Microsoft


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Février 2003)

Je fais partie de ceux qui préfèrent le Ti mais je trouve les personnes qui défendent l'Alu bien plus sympathiques ...
Bref je suis tiraillllllllé entre ces deux camps ...
Vous avez suivi ?? 

NB pour PB867 : je te trouve bien arrogant


----------



## Jacen (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * Je fais partie de ceux qui préfèrent le Ti mais je trouve les personnes qui défendent l'Alu bien plus sympathiques ...
Bref je suis tiraillllllllé entre ces deux camps ...
Vous avez suivi ?? 

NB pour PB867 : je te trouve bien arrogant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]Merci ça fait toujours plaisir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



M'enfin, si tu veux mettre ton argent dans un truc pas beau simplement parce que ceux qui l'aiment te paraissent sympathiques c'est ton problème


----------



## minime (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr />Donc voilà, je suis dubitatif, je ne sais pas trop quoi faire, garder mon Ti que j'adore en sachant qu'il est quand même pas hyper résistant, ou acheter un Alu?

[/QUOTE]

Tu ne vas pas changer de machine toutes les trois semaines, à moins de les louer. Reviens te poser la question dans deux ou trois ans, et soigne ton Ti en attendant.


----------



## Jacen (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * 

Tu ne vas pas changer de machine toutes les trois semaines, à moins de les louer. Reviens te poser la question dans deux ou trois ans, et soigne ton Ti en attendant.   * 

[/QUOTE] Et pourquoi? C'est facile à dire "soigne ton Ti", mais un accident est si vite arriver :/ Sois je change à la sortie du 15.4, et je perds pas beaucoup d'argent, (très grand maximum 1000), soit comme tu dis je garde mon Ti pendant 2 ans en en prenant un soin maladif. 
A mort apple, il m'oblige à jouer du Shakespear


----------



## 789qwe (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * 

NB pour PB867 : je te trouve bien arrogant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah oui, là on est deux. 
On peut ne pas aimer l'Alu, mais il y a une manière de dire !

Les interventions de ce personnage déstabilisé, avec plein de hihihi, de hahahaha, de smileys, des phrases récurrentes, à la longue ça fait un peu rire forcé. Et surtout de part la fréquence. Peut-être qu'il s'excusera auprès des utilisateurs mais vue l'animosité du personnage j'en doute fortement. On se souviendra de son nom quand il viendra pleurer dans un forum technique.

Pour Jacen, ne t'inquiète pas, tu ferais bien t'attendre la prochaine révision du 15" : il aura certainement une meilleure carte graphique. Une bonne raison de conserver encore ton 1Ghz.


----------



## Onra (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Non mais je reve, le petit roquet m'a appelé mon ptit gars !!!
eh ! banane on n'a pas élevé les cochons ensemble !
* 

[/QUOTE]


C'est assurément la fougue de la jeunesse qui te pousse a répondre avec autant de véléité et moi la force de l'âge de t'appeler _mon p'tit gars_.
Mais je te ferai remarquer que je ne suis pas le premier à avoir utilisé un sobriquet...

Dernière chose, je n'ai jamais comparé l'AluBook au Ti en terme de design. D'ailleurs, je t'invite à attendre la sortie de l'AluBook 15" pour pouvoir faire une comparaison un peu plus fortuite.


PS: Je le trouve toujours aussi bô l'AluBook 12" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









PS2: Keep cool guy


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * Merci ça fait toujours plaisir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne tiens pas spécialement à te faire plaisir.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * M'enfin, si tu veux mettre ton argent dans un truc pas beau simplement parce que ceux qui l'aiment te paraissent sympathiques c'est ton problème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Où ai-je dit ça ?
J'ai mon Ti 400 depuis assez longtemps et ne compte pas en changer.

Évite donc de répondre à chaque fois à côté de la plaque stp


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 
PS2: Keep cool guy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

tu as bien raison.

C'est vraiment dommage de voir l'ambiance se dégrader à cause de quelques énergumènes ....


----------



## minime (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr />Et pourquoi? C'est facile à dire "soigne ton Ti", mais un accident est si vite arriver :/

[/QUOTE]

Si tu ne t'en sens pas capable file le moi.


----------



## Onra (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * 

tu as bien raison.

C'est vraiment dommage de voir l'ambiance se dégrader à cause de quelques énergumènes ....  * 

[/QUOTE]

On devrait peut-etre ferme ce thread car il a un peu trop degenere...


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2003)

Vrai !! Y-a plus rien à rajouter.


----------



## Jacen (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * Évite donc de répondre à chaque fois à côté de la plaque stp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









huhu le gars comme il s'énerve. M'enfin bon, "j'ai gardé mon calme ce matin quand "Hassan", un bourré très chiant, m'emmerdait pour voir mon ipod et essayer mes écouteurs (j'avais beau lui parlait en portugais pour qu'il me lâche il insistait), donc je ne vais pas m'énerver contre ton manque d'humour, vieux coincé!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










d'ailleurs, is je suis d'accord sur le fait que ce thread n'a aucune utilité et que Powerbookmachinchose est un peu "arrogant" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je trouve que vous manquez d'une manière d'humour, relachez vous, soyez plus décontracté, chais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, je sais que les macs sont en théorie réservés à une petite élite "qui a les moyens", mais quand même


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> *










huhu le gars comme il s'énerve. M'enfin bon, "j'ai gardé mon calme ce matin quand "Hassan", un bourré très chiant, m'emmerdait pour voir mon ipod et essayer mes écouteurs (j'avais beau lui parlait en portugais pour qu'il me lâche il insistait), donc je ne vais pas m'énerver contre ton manque d'humour, vieux coincé! * 

[/QUOTE]

Désolé de te décevoir, mais je ne suis toujours pas énervé magré tes insultes vraiment limites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant au sens de l'humour, quand tu vieilliras, tu apprendras qu'il en existe des différents ... Je ne ris plus de ce qui me faisait rire quand j'étais au collège.

Quant à la fermeture de ce post, je suis assez pour.


----------



## Jacen (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * 
Quant au sens de l'humour, quand tu vieilliras, tu apprendras qu'il en existe des différents ... Je ne ris plus de ce qui me faisait rire quand j'étais au collège. * 

[/QUOTE]Moi non plus, (encore heureux), mais de là à être agressif sur un forum... A moins que j'ai mal interprété le "à côté de la plaque". 
En tout cas je signe et persiste, ça manque de légereté toussa.


----------



## 789qwe (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * A moins que j'ai mal interprété le "à côté de la plaque". 
En tout cas je signe et persiste, ça manque de légereté toussa.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je pense pas que c'était agressif. 
Visiblement toi-même tu n'as pas pris ces mots à la légère. 
Bref, ça tourne au vinaigre pourri, ils attendent quoi pour fermer ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Février 2003)

Merci de ton intervention 789qwe.

Je me suis décidé à ne plus me fatiguer à répondre à certains.


----------



## Jacen (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 789qwe:</font><hr /> * 

Je pense pas que c'était agressif. 
Visiblement toi-même tu n'as pas pris ces mots à la légère. 
* 

[/QUOTE]Non en effet, je me suis senti agressé, justement par le fait que je ne m'attendais pas à ce genre de réponses. Maintenant ptêt que c'est moi qui est mal compris. Mais vu que Florent veut pas répondre on ne saura jamais la vérité


----------



## powerbook867 (20 Février 2003)

Bon a moi de reprendre la main, car je vois que ce forum dégénère à cause de quelques roquets qui se croient permis de m'insulter et qui apres me font la morale !!

Non mais je rêve !!

Finalement je m'amuse bien à vous lire car vous pratiquez des insultes à mon encontre alors même que vous dénoncez mon comportement de défense à l'encontre de vos messages haineux .... 

Il y a de quoi balayer devant sa porte....


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Bon a moi de reprendre la main, car je vois que ce forum dégénère à cause de quelques roquets qui se croient permis de m'insulter et qui apres me font la morale !!

Non mais je rêve !!

Finalement je m'amuse bien à vous lire car vous pratiquez des insultes à mon encontre alors même que vous dénoncez mon comportement de défense à l'encontre de vos messages haineux .... 

Il y a de quoi balayer devant sa porte.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

tout ce que tu vas réussir, c'est à alarmer les admins et te faire bannir. tu n'es pas obligé d'être insultant mon lapin...


----------



## HannaUkraine (20 Février 2003)

Hello,
moi trouve tres dur les gens critiques powerbook 867 car trouve cela incorect tant haine car nouveau powerbook aluminium12 tres laid aussi. Francais , patrie droit de homme, plus maintenant !
Hanna


----------



## minime (20 Février 2003)

Hey, tu connais Coach Vahid ?


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par HannaUkraine:</font><hr /> * Hello,
moi trouve tres dur les gens critiques powerbook 867 car trouve cela incorect tant haine car nouveau powerbook aluminium12 tres laid aussi. Francais , patrie droit de homme, plus maintenant !
Hanna 

* 

[/QUOTE]
Gaulois Spirit ©


----------



## iMax (20 Février 2003)

HannaUkraine, mon c.. ouais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis sur que c'est PB867 ou un autre détracteur des alubooks qui est sous se pseudo...

Quant à l'alubook, je sais pas ce que vous lui repporcher, mais il m'a l'air plus que correct, j'en ai d'ailleur commandé un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PB867: on dirait juste que tu critiques parce que tu es frustré d'avoir acheté ton Ti peu avant la sortie de l'alu...
Pire, tu te mets à insulter sans raison valable les personnes qui trouvent bien l'alubook...

Quant à la fermeture de ce post foireux, je suis pour.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Gaulois Spirit © 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Héhé.


----------



## melaure (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * HannaUkraine, mon c.. ouais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis sur que c'est PB867 ou un autre détracteur des alubooks qui est sous se pseudo...

Quant à l'alubook, je sais pas ce que vous lui repporcher, mais il m'a l'air plus que correct, j'en ai d'ailleur commandé un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PB867: on dirait juste que tu critiques parce que tu es frustré d'avoir acheté ton Ti peu avant la sortie de l'alu...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Bizarre ce user en effet. Pour le TI 12", sa config est très bien, c'est juste le gris uniforme qu'on aime pas. Mais il en faut pour tout les goûts ... Reste quand même le point principal : quelles sont les perfs réelle de cette machine ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (21 Février 2003)

Je fais un appel solennel à BenR et Gjouvenat pour qu'ils mettent le cadenas parce que, honnêtement, on ne peut (plus) parler d'un post constructif ...

Le truc ennuyeux que je vois venir, c'est qu'on aura sans doute le droit à un post du style : "MAC GÉ ET LA CENSURE : TRÈS DÉCEVANT !!!!!!!!" ...


----------



## Onra (21 Février 2003)

Bah les sujets qui partent en ... enfin je veux dire ... qui dérapent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est déjà arrivé sur MacGé.
Ca ne sera pas la première fois ni la dernière...


----------



## melaure (21 Février 2003)

C'est un peu tôt ! Seulement 7 pages pour dire que l'AluBook est plus ou moins beau ...

Il faudrait développer l'argumentation ...


----------



## florentdesvosges (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * C'est un peu tôt ! Seulement 7 pages pour dire que l'AluBook est plus ou moins beau ...

Il faudrait développer l'argumentation ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Foguenne (21 Février 2003)

Le test ultime ce serais d'avoir côte à côte un Ti, un Al et un iBook et de laisser juger une vingtaine de demoiselles.
C'est comme ca que j'ai choisi un iBook plutôt qu'un Ti et un Ixus plutôt qu'un Coolpix (faudrai tester avec le dernier Coolpix SQ).
Les demoiselles préféraient l'iBook au Ti, que penseraient-elles des nouveaux Al ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut être sérieux quand on achète du nouveau matos.


----------



## florentdesvosges (21 Février 2003)

Attention Paulo, j'en connais (et pas les moins belles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) qui ont craqué pour le Ti ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je propose qu'on soumette un sondage pour aufeminin.com :
Titane ou Alu ???


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * Attention Paulo, j'en connais (et pas les moins belles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) qui ont craqué pour le Ti ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je propose qu'on soumette un sondage pour aufeminin.com :
Titane ou Alu ???




* 

[/QUOTE]

Mame Carab a voté


----------



## Jacen (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> *aufeminin.com :
* 

[/QUOTE] C'est la première fois que je vois quelqu'un sortir cette référence pour faire remonter le niveau d'une discu


----------



## petitfuzzle (21 Février 2003)

je manie depuis trois jour mon alubook 12' airport extrème gonflé à 640Mb : honnètement c'est extra (auparavant ibook 14' 800) :
- nettement plus rapide que l'ibook (en pratique !!!!!)
- totalement silencieux,
- raisonablement chauffant,
- écran : idem ibook;
- configuration airport : 30'' 
- léger, un vrai portable (pas comme le 17' qui ne me semble pas répondre aux même besoins)

allez une critique : batterie un peu courte : moins de trois heures d'autonomie.
objectivement vôtre


----------



## Jacen (21 Février 2003)

Mais on s'en fout,  c'est un topic sur le design par sur les performances. 
D'un autre côté, un petit détournement de topic ça erait pasm la non plus. Mais ce topic mérite t il vraiment d'être sauvé?


----------



## mxmac (21 Février 2003)

moi powerbook867, je le trouve lourd..... ahhhh si il a un G4 766 depuis un moment !!! yooo, c'est bien petit tu as un mac depuis deux ans, t'es un grand !!! et donc toi aussi t'es a la bote de steeve !!!!!! couché pb867 au peid, sage ! si t gentils je te montrerais ma collec.... y'a a y faut faire run pour que ça marche et y'a même pas de souris... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





y' va se calmer c'est un forum pas un ring, en plus tu ne met pas le doigt sur le gros point négatif du al ; c'est son bouton du trackpad, mal foutu et accrocheur....


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> *C'est comme ca que j'ai choisi un iBook plutôt qu'un Ti et un Ixus plutôt qu'un Coolpix (faudrai tester avec le dernier Coolpix SQ).  * 

[/QUOTE]

et pour cela que je possède un F3 et un F801...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 manquerait plus que le style de mon boitier influence le résultat avec mes modèles !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'ailleurs, j'en ai un nouveau.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais j'avoue qu'un mois avec  le V3 c'était plutot sympa !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon ils sortent le Al15" ?


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * d'ailleurs, j'en ai un nouveau.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]


modèle...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et bientot un Canon Demi powered by Jeanba...


----------



## Grape (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 
et pour cela que je possède un F3 et un F801...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 manquerait plus que le style de mon boitier influence le résultat avec mes modèles !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



d'ailleurs, j'en ai un nouveau.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * modèle...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et bientot un Canon Demi powered by Jeanba...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] Et c'est moi qui frime ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je t'attends au toubarvert ma chère, viens vite


----------



## Foguenne (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petitfuzzle:</font><hr /> * je manie depuis trois jour mon alubook 12' airport extrème gonflé à 640Mb : honnètement c'est extra (auparavant ibook 14' 800) :
- nettement plus rapide que l'ibook (en pratique !!!!!)
- totalement silencieux,
- raisonablement chauffant,
- écran : idem ibook;
- configuration airport : 30'' 
- léger, un vrai portable (pas comme le 17' qui ne me semble pas répondre aux même besoins)

allez une critique : batterie un peu courte : moins de trois heures d'autonomie.
objectivement vôtre
* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est sympa d'entendre des gens contents.
Bon amusement avec ta nouvelle bécane.


----------



## einqui (21 Février 2003)

Salut,

  Pour ma part, j'ai egalement un Alu 12pouces (mon premier Mac!!) gonfle a 640 Mb. J'en suis tres content. Seuls deux petits points negatifs :

- le bouton du trackpad etait effectivement de travers lorsque je l'ai achete, mais apres une semaine d'utilisation, plus de probleme
- j'ai des enceintes Harman Kardon a connecter sur le port USB. Lorsqu'elles sont connectees, je ne peux pas utiliser de "memory stick" (je suis pas sur du nom), les deux fiches USB sont trop pres l'une de l'autre, il faut que je debranche les enceintes


----------



## Onra (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par einqui:</font><hr /> * Salut,

  Pour ma part, j'ai egalement un Alu 12pouces (mon premier Mac!!) gonfle a 640 Mb. J'en suis tres content. Seuls deux petits points negatifs :

- le bouton du trackpad etait effectivement de travers lorsque je l'ai achete, mais apres une semaine d'utilisation, plus de probleme
- j'ai des enceintes Harman Kardon a connecter sur le port USB. Lorsqu'elles sont connectees, je ne peux pas utiliser de "memory stick" (je suis pas sur du nom), les deux fiches USB sont trop pres l'une de l'autre, il faut que je debranche les enceintes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi c'est la souris qu'il faut que je débranche pour insérer mon Apacer 64Mo. En fait, ces bidules sont trop larges... je ne sais pas pourquoi d'ailleurs parce que l'on a l'impression que c'est vide tellement c'est léger !


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grape:</font><hr /> *  Et c'est moi qui frime ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je t'attends au toubarvert ma chère, viens vite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

j'attends que tu me ramènes un F5 de chez toi!!


----------



## Grape (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * j'attends que tu me ramènes un F5 de chez toi!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] I'm working hard on it alem, it's almost ready


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par einqui:</font><hr /> * Salut,


- j'ai des enceintes Harman Kardon a connecter sur le port USB. Lorsqu'elles sont connectees, je ne peux pas utiliser de "memory stick" (je suis pas sur du nom), les deux fiches USB sont trop pres l'une de l'autre, il faut que je debranche les enceintes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Un petit Hub USB résoudra ton souci pour pas trés cher


----------



## einqui (21 Février 2003)

Un Hub???

Kesaco? J'oubliais de preciser que l'Alu est mon premier mac, mais aussi mon premier ordinateur, alors je connais pas trop les termes,


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par einqui:</font><hr /> * Un Hub???

Kesaco? J'oubliais de preciser que l'Alu est mon premier mac, mais aussi mon premier ordinateur, alors je connais pas trop les termes,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un petit module qui se branche sur une entrée USB , un peu comme une multiprise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu devrais trouver ça à la FNAC (ou autre) dans les 30/40 


----------



## einqui (21 Février 2003)

OK, merci beaucoup, je vais voir ca ce week-end!


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grape:</font><hr /> *  I'm working hard on it alem, it's almost ready 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

rhooo... ché booooo  !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




assemblé par des petites mains népalaises avec amour, ché chou !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un Hub usb, tu trouveras ça partout, ce n'est pas spécifique aux macs donc prends en un dans un rayon PC mais attention aux hub bleus que vend la fnac... celui que j'avais acheté se trouve sur un de mes murs maintenant :  ici...


----------



## HannaUkraine (21 Février 2003)

powerbook 333 work encore ???

Hanna


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par HannaUkraine:</font><hr /> * powerbook 333 work encore ???

Hanna   * 

[/QUOTE]

yep

works well on Jaguar...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

yep

works well on Jaguar...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

SMG te manque Alem ?


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

SMG te manque Alem ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

nan, c'est pas lui qui me manque !!


----------



## einqui (21 Février 2003)

Pas de probleme, je n'irai pas a la FNAC... Je n'habite plus en France!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

nan, c'est pas lui qui me manque !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Arff c'est pour ça que tu viens trainer dans ce thread qui sent la haine et la frustration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Besoin de sensations fortes


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Arff c'est pour ça que tu viens trainer dans ce thread qui sent la haine et la frustration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Besoin de sensations fortes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

sensations fortes, je ne dirais pas ça !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nan mais j'ai tellement la banane (je suis vice-président du comité de la banane après tout !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) que là je m'amuse bocou !!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

sensations fortes, je ne dirais pas ça !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Au moins pour le bruit et l'odeur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> *
nan mais j'ai tellement la banane (je suis vice-président du comité de la banane après tout !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) que là je m'amuse bocou !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On en reparlera devant une bonne flambée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh tu crois pas qu'on va se faire virer


----------



## azerty (22 Février 2003)

coucou, je reviens faire un tour sur ce forum, où je vois qu'il règne toujours cette ambiance amicale et chaleureuse dont je parlais plus haut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       juste pour dire que plus je le vois, plus je le trouve mignon, bien proportionné et sympa, ce 12" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , l'exemple parfait du petit portable passe-partout, et que, dans le fond, il serait presque parfait avec une robe blanche: après tout, il sagit en fait plutôt d'un new IBook, comme il y a eu le new IMac, qui faisait passer le IMac au G4...
       ...mais sans doute, pour des raisons de marketing, Apple ne voulait pas qu'on puisse le confondre (visuellement) avec l'IBook, tout en proposant un PowerBook d'entrée de gamme plus accessible, un "modèle d'appel" (sans jeu de mot) pour inciter les hésitants à passer au PwB...et qui ne fait donc pas du tout concurrence au Ti867, au contraire, puisque celui-ci se retrouve ainsi propulsé, et donc plutôt valorisé , en milieu de gamme...
      ...ce dont on ne s'en plaindra pas, nous autres (heureux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) possesseurs de ce ti ...en attendant la sortie, qu'on souhaite la plus lointaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, d'un "new" 867 15" 
       ... à moins que ce ti 867 ne disparaisse tout simplement de la gamme et soit remplacé par un "new" 15"-1 GHz,  avec la sortie d'un 17" en 1,25 GHz, ce qui pourrait sembler assez logique...


----------



## Sir (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

nan, c'est pas lui qui me manque !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On m'appele ???


----------



## Jacen (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par azerty:</font><hr /> *    un "new" 15"-1 GHz,  avec la sortie d'un 17" en 1,25 GHz, ce qui pourrait sembler assez logique...      * 

[/QUOTE]Je pense pas qu'ils faillent limiter la puissance du modele 15 par rapport au 17 Les deux devraient avoir le même équipement si possible, et les mêmes performances


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * Je pense pas qu'ils faillent limiter la puissance du modele 15 par rapport au 17 Les deux devraient avoir le même équipement si possible, et les mêmes performances  * 

[/QUOTE]

Malheureusement les perfs graphiques du 17 ne seront probablement pas supérieures au 15. C'est ça le progrès ...


----------



## Jacen (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Malheureusement les perfs graphiques du 17 ne seront probablement pas supérieures au 15. C'est ça le progrès ...  * 

[/QUOTE]Ba au moins, nous aitres, possésseurs de Ti 1ghz seront moins dégoutés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nan mais j e pensais pour la prochaine vague, lorsque le'alu 15"4 remplacera le Ti 15"2 j'espère qu'il sera haut de game aussi en terme de puissance, y'en a qui veulent avoir des ordis puisants mais pour une utilisation nomade.. (c'est bien pour ça que j'ai acheté un mac d'ailleurs)


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * 

On m'appele ???  * 

[/QUOTE]

non non...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Malheureusement les perfs graphiques du 17 ne seront probablement pas supérieures au 15. C'est ça le progrès ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

On verra quand on aura pu tester 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 n'est ce pas Melaure ?!
C'est comme dire qu'Al Kaïda a fait tomber la navette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wait &amp; See  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Keep cool


----------



## powerbook867 (22 Février 2003)

Bon promis, juré, craché, demain je vais à la Fnac acheter mon alu 12 !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Bon promis, juré, craché, demain je vais à la Fnac acheter mon alu 12 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pendant que tu étais dans ta chambre capitonnée on est passés au 17" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu as une longueur de retard sur Melaure


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Bon promis, juré, craché, demain je vais à la Fnac acheter mon alu 12 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais il y en aura-t-il en stock ?


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

On verra quand on aura pu tester 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 n'est ce pas Melaure ?!
C'est comme dire qu'Al Kaïda a fait tomber la navette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah bon parce que c'est pas eux ? Alors pourquoi les US veulent raser l'Irak ? Je croyais que c'était la preuve fatale ...


----------



## powerbook867 (22 Février 2003)

a petitscarabée : Ah ! le 17 est deja en France ?
a Macinside : Ah bon tu as tout acheté ?

Merci de penser à moi, mes petits détracteurs, cela me rend plus important, continuez à m'envoyer vos messages poivrés j'adore ca !


----------



## florentdesvosges (23 Février 2003)

Suite à ce post, je me suis à nouveau déplacé pour voir le PB 12".
je le trouve plus beau qu'à la première fois même si le Ti reste supérieur.

Vraiment, j'ai du mal à comprendre qu'on puisse le trouver laid. Il y avait des portables PC à côté, et il n'y a pas photo. Les PC restent 1000 lieux en dessous niveau esthétique.

Et surtout cette taille, vraiment minuscule (les icônes aussi ...), on a l'impression qu'on peut le mettre dans une poche.

Et il donne moins cette impression de fragilité qu'a le Ti.


----------



## melaure (23 Février 2003)

Je ne crois pas qu'on dise qu'il est laid. Simplement moins beau que lt TI et l'iBook ...


----------

